# I have a confession to make...



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 20, 2008)

I love makeup. LOVE. IT. That's obvious, or else I wouldn't be here, yeah?

My confession is that although I love makeup and playing with it, I cannot bring myself to wear it more than 4 days out of the week. Actually, that's an extreme. It's more like the weekend, and maybe one day out of the week that I'll wear more than lip stuff.


I have 3 reasons for this.
One, I'm blind as a bat, and when I'm not wearing my contacts, I can't see well enough to put anything on my eyes, and that's impossible to do with my glasses on. 
Two, I hate removing all that gunk off my face. I have really sensitive skin, and I like the fact that I can get away w/o foundation most of the time. The less crap i have to remove, the better. 
Three, I'm lazy. If I can't do something quick and dirty, it usually won't get done. when I see FOTDs that require more than 3 shadows (after a base), even though I may think it's gorgeous, in the back of my mind I'm thinking, "Are you KIDDING ME???"


This is not a judgment, ladies and gents, I love being here and learning, and I think you guys are gorgeous! I'm just too lazy to keep up with y'all, LOL.



So this is my way of starting a confession thread. I don't expect all the confessions to be about mkaeup or beauty, 'cause I'll be back with more of my own, but I really need to get some sleep. I have laundry, school, work and this whole being a mom thing to do tomorrow, and I need some ZZZZ, LOL.


----------



## captodometer (Nov 20, 2008)

Confessions from your fellow makeup scofflaw:

Like you, I'm blind as a bat.  But I can't even wear contacts, so my makeup application is basically done blind.  I can perform surgery, so at least I've got fine motor skills.  So I can look presentable if I try.  Which ain't too often, cuz I'm lazy......

foundation, eye primer, 2 shadows, blush and Vaseline on my lips(just as good as clear gloss)if I try.  I'm so lazy, I usually skip the blot powder and mascara, and on really lazy days I'll even skip one of the shadows, LOL.  But I never commit the sin of applying foundation and leaving the rest of my face colorless and matte.

To the elaborate FOTD/EOTD guys/gals, I bow in respect
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 Cuz my posting one of those pics would be a sign of the Apocalypse; when you see my FOTD, rest assured that the world is probably coming to an end.  I like to experiment at home, but I'm way too lazy to take pics and post instructions


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 22, 2008)

Sheeesh, you would think I came up in here in farted! It's like y'all read this and went






and then












So... lemme offer another type of confession: SATC, Girlfriends, Desperate Housewives, and those kinds of shows, I SO don't "get" them. I always tune out and zone out when other women begin gushing over them. I  really made an honest effort at trying to watch and enjoy, but I can't.



Any other takers?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 22, 2008)

Those shows? No. I don't 'get' them.

Other confessions?
I'm not a sushi eater. Mainly because I'm sick of hearing about it from all of my friends. On point of principle now, I'm the asshole who says 'no!' when they say OMG LETS GET SOOOSHIIIIII. Again. And again. And again. 
I don't get girly shit. Female angst makes me uncomfortable.
So do tears. 
I don't read Cosmo, Glamour, etc., and I think their 'super crazy secret sex tips he'll never know came from us!!!' are lame. 
I hate wearing pants.
I'm not very good at 'I feel' statements.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 22, 2008)

I guess we're keeping these "confessions" PG, eh?

Well then, I must confess:
-I am also very lazy. If I can get by on doing minimal work, that's the way I do it. For example, if I know I can get an A on a project for school by mostly winging it, I won't put any extra effort into it. Gimme my A and send me on my way. (omg that rhymes!)
-I once witnessed a sexual assault/ molestation and never said or did anything about it.
-Any makeup confessions? Well, I keep makeup that is supposed to be expired and thrown out, but really, who abides by those rules anyway? I have mascaras that are 1 year old and nothing's happened to my eyes... yet!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 22, 2008)

-  Where I am from my makeup skills are considered really good ... not bragging, but I have been told that I was really talented with my own makeup.  However, this place intimidates the living hell out of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I obviously have serious confidence issues when I look at the faces of all of you professionals and experts.  

-  I love comic book movies ... especially the ones that everyone else hates like Hellboy!  LOVE Hellboy!

-  If I find a book I really like I would rather just read it over and over again than getting into a new one.  

-  I cannot STAND suspense ... I should really be watching the Texas Tech game right now but I can't take the nerves so I will just wait until it is over and find out who won.  I am such a bad alumnus!

-  I am a musician and music teacher ... and yet I only listen to talk radio!

-  I have sat in on autopsies ... and yet I cannot stand it when a live person bleeds.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_- I have sat in on autopsies ... and yet I cannot stand it when a live person bleeds._

 
Aren't autopsies the greatest? I've watched one on TV and it was so fascinating. Absolutely marvelous! I want to be a surgeon when i grow up but i cringe when i see someone cut themselves with a razor or something.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Aren't autopsies the greatest? I've watched one on TV and it was so fascinating. Absolutely marvelous! I want to be a surgeon when i grow up but i cringe when i see someone cut themselves with a razor or something._

 
I did it as a shadowing project in HS because my career choices were band director, cosmetologist and forensic pathologist.  I enjoyed the first one so much that I ended up going for more because the guy I shadowed was really awesome.  

Of course, three years later he was fired and sued for keeping the breast implants of some of his autopsy specimens for personal "research" purposes.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I guess we're keeping these "confessions" PG, eh?
_

 

Haha, you don't have to! I just figured we wouldn't jump out the gate with the heavy stuff.  Hmmm, what's a good juicy one that I have that isn't too extreme?


I have a guy friend that I've known for about 10 years now. He introduced me to his then-girlfriend, and we hit it off SO well that she and I became really close friends, even after their breakup. Whenever I visit her city, I have a place to crash and vice versa. At some point after their breakup, I began to get the feeling that he was hitting on me, but I thought to myself that I was imagining it all, because it made no sense that he'd try to do that, knowing how close his ex and I were. So of course, I never mentioned it to her, because since she's moved on ( several times over), what was the point, esp since I couldn't really prove it? Fast forward to six months ago.

 He met another girlfriend of mine, and they hit it off. They correspond via email a lot. He ends up telling her that he had a thing for me that he thought was mutual, and of course, she forwards the email to me. Like, Ew. Not that he's unattractive in any way, but when a man dates a friend of mine, he's instantly disgusting to me- it's just a reflex I have and I can't help it.  I still don't know to this day if I did the right thing by remaining silent about it. I'm still grossed out by the fact that he thought he had a chance with me!


----------



## frocher (Nov 23, 2008)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

I hate cleaning period....Although I am a SAHM I still have a cleaning lady! 

I am too lazy to put on makeup more than 2 days a week....Church and sometimes one other day during the week just because

I cannot stand for anyone to sleep on my pillow...Bugs the sh*t out of me if I smell someone elses hair on my pillow

I cannot sleep when it's hot....Must always sleep in a cool dark environment.
(Got a hotel room one day this summer because the air was out) 

I will not eat or drink after anyone...not even my own son (I know this is bad)

Can't stand unmanicured hands or feet! 

Will not use a public toliet unless it's do or die.

I never touch public door handles with my fingers...I'm forever backing my way in restaurants or using my elbows

YES!! I am a germaphobe!!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Haha, you don't have to! I just figured we wouldn't jump out the gate with the heavy stuff. Hmmm, what's a good juicy one that I have that isn't too extreme?


I have a guy friend that I've known for about 10 years now. He introduced me to his then-girlfriend, and we hit it off SO well that she and I became really close friends, even after their breakup. Whenever I visit her city, I have a place to crash and vice versa. At some point after their breakup, I began to get the feeling that he was hitting on me, but I thought to myself that I was imagining it all, because it made no sense that he'd try to do that, knowing how close his ex and I were. So of course, I never mentioned it to her, because since she's moved on ( several times over), what was the point, esp since I couldn't really prove it? Fast forward to six months ago.

He met another girlfriend of mine, and they hit it off. They correspond via email a lot. He ends up telling her that he had a thing for me that he thought was mutual, and of course, she forwards the email to me. Like, Ew. Not that he's unattractive in any way, but when a man dates a friend of mine, he's instantly disgusting to me- it's just a reflex I have and I can't help it. I still don't know to this day if I did the right thing by remaining silent about it. I'm still grossed out by the fact that he thought he had a chance with me!_

 

And on that note....My husband always wants to come right in and go right at it after he has been at work all day....But he always looks at me and says I know Ms Clean A$$ I need to go shower ..yep back to my germaphobe self...such a romantic I am!! But he takes the fastest cowboy shower ever!! I think it's a quick hit  of the criticals and a promise to wash it well later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and in the middle of the night before he wakes me he always goes to brush his teeth first...LOL but why is it I don't get my A$$ up and go brush...hummmm My germs are okay with me I guess  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My poor dh...but he knew what he was signing up for...Before he put a ring on it!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_
I hate cleaning period....Although I am a SAHM I still have a cleaning lady! 
_

 

You are my sister from another mother for real... I'm sitting here picking up .. at 1 in the morning.. sloowwwly.. begrudgingly

My mother definitely didn't raise a domestic


----------



## User93 (Nov 23, 2008)

Omg you people rock!

*HeavenLeiBlu* - thats sooo me. The other day we went to MAC with my friend and she was like.. "wtf girl, you are crazy about all that and you have pretty much make-up, however, you still dont use much"?? 

I use MSF every day and concealer, blush, lippies, and I guess thats it. I loove mascara, but Im lazy to remove it every day so yeah I do skip. As for eyes, I put just bare study p/p and line sometimes... Though sometimes I can skip even MSF and concealer.. ugh
I love make-up, but I'm lazy. Also as a vconfession, I dont like e/s much. All I do is a bold make-up for a club, but since Im a study geek, thats not that often. I love lipsticks and glosses a lot, but I dont even finish them! I put in the morning and well I wish i re-applied, but it stays there lol.


----------



## frocher (Nov 23, 2008)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## User93 (Nov 23, 2008)

Omg you people rock!

*HeavenLeiBlu* - thats sooo me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The other day we went to MAC with my friend and she was like.. "wtf girl, you are crazy about all that and you have pretty much make-up, however, you still dont use much"?? 

I use MSF every day and concealer, blush, lippies, and I guess thats it. I loove mascara, but Im lazy to remove it every day so yeah I do skip. As for eyes, I put just bare study p/p and line sometimes... Though sometimes I can skip even MSF and concealer.. ugh
I love make-up, but I'm lazy. Also as a vconfession, I dont like e/s much. All I do is a bold make-up for a club, but since Im a study geek, thats not that often. I love lipsticks and glosses a lot, but I dont even finish them! I put in the morning and well I wish i re-applied, but it stays there lol.

*Shimmer,* thank you for posting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, I feel less geek lol. I dont like damn sushi. I just dont. Idk why people are so into it. I dont wanna eat raw fish (please dont explain me here its ok, my friends already tried everything), Me too, Im that person to start whining when everyone decided to go to "that awesom sushi place". And Im the one to be sitting there (if we still go there) just drinking tea or whatever.

Ok and to tell you guys something new... Go throw tomatoes at me but I dont like Jessica Alba at all. I dont understand whats THAT special about her except she is "cute". I think she is overrated.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 25, 2008)

Sushi is such a fad.

Its like a 'popular' food and a lot of people eat it just to be fashionable.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Tried it...Over it!! No sushi for me....Just like caviar...tried it....Can't imagine why people would pay a fortune to eat that crap.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_





_

 

Girl this was me in Church on Sunday....WHHYYY did my son Fart....loudly...He said, OOps Excuse me...after the shock looked on my face  the burnt weiner scent hit me as well as the people sitting next to me...I thought I would die...literally just DIE!! I just opened my bible and started praying and fanning his coat to spread it around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sometimes it's good to share !!


----------



## minni4bebe (Nov 25, 2008)

I do agree about the over 3 shadows comment..... I LOVE the way some of these girls do their eyes but I'm like wth! Can I skip like 3 other colors!? lol....


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Those shows? No. I don't 'get' them.

Other confessions?
I'm not a sushi eater. Mainly because I'm sick of hearing about it from all of my friends. On point of principle now, I'm the asshole who says 'no!' when they say OMG LETS GET SOOOSHIIIIII. Again. And again. And again. 
I don't get girly shit. Female angst makes me uncomfortable.
So do tears. 
I don't read Cosmo, Glamour, etc., and I think their 'super crazy secret sex tips he'll never know came from us!!!' are lame. 
I hate wearing pants.
I'm not very good at 'I feel' statements._

 


Try online dating- I SWEAR every male profile between 27-40 on match.com  for the Las Vegas area proclaims that their favorite food is sushi, sushi is delicious, I love sushi.... *gag*

You know what happened the first time I ate sushi?  I threw up in my mouth - not exaggerating. My sister to this day won't let me live it down.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 25, 2008)

I actually like cooked sushi. They have a "crunch roll" at this place in my town and it's amazing. It's like crab meat wrapped in rice/seaweed with tempura on the outside and some kind of amazing sauce on top. BUT I've been eating/liking that since middle school? So I'm definitely not into the whole "OMG SUSHI!" fad. So dumb.

I'm actually pretty "anti-trendy" to a fault. A lot of time I won't even try something out if it's "the cool thing to do".

Oh, and I don't drink or smoke. And I've never been drunk. Ever.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Nov 25, 2008)

TISH1127 said:


> I hate cleaning period....Although I am a SAHM I still have a cleaning lady!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MugzieP (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm so glad I'm not the only bed sheet freak out there.  I can't sleep if the bed sheets aren't perfectly tucked in and unwrinkled!  My hubby kicks them out on purpose just to drive me insane. And I can't stand anyone else using my pillow either.


----------



## frocher (Nov 26, 2008)

,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I'm part Asian, and grew up on the stuff. Some may not like it, but I wouldn't say it's a fad, atleast not to millions of Asian folks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Hehe noo thats not at all what I meant.
Its a huge part of your culture which is fantastic, I happen to like Sushi.
I just don't like the fact that a ton of Caucasian people, especially a lot of my friends, eat it to be fashionable and use it as a fashion statement.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 26, 2008)

^People don't do that with _Sushi_ here, in my area at least, one word... 'Starbucks'...at least sushi tastes good...:::runs away::: lol I eat it everyday(I make my own)... back to topic though I wear makeup whenever I have to go to work and on my off days I don't wear ANYTHING and if I'm going out I wear everything but eyeshadow...I love the way it looks but it feels SO heavy on my eyes...


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^People don't do that with Sushi here, it's called 'Starbucks'...at least sushi tastes good...:::runs away::: lol back to topic I wear makeup whenever I have to go to work and on my off days I don't wear ANYTHING and if I'm going out I wear everything but eyeshadow...I love the way it looks but it feels SO heavy on my eyes..._

 

haha omg I agree. Im such a starbucks whore too.
One of those stereotypical people who doesn't like to drink anywhere else and is totally lame about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



whatever, I love me some starbucks.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_whatever, I love me some starbucks._

 
Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I don't like is being stuck in the Starbucks drive-thru for 20 minutes this morning...but when I got to the window the girl told me that the person in front of me had paid for my drink and said Happy Holidays!  Isn't that nice?  So I paid for the drink of the person behind me, she looked pretty irritated so I hope it helped her have a better start to her day.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 26, 2008)

Girls, these are great!  I love confession time!

I am a little crazy because even little messes bother me, I am constantly organizing stuff and going behind people to make things square or in a proper pattern or whatever.  However, being a biologist, I love bugs, bacteria cultures, and even mold, slime mold is the best!  

I am a very emotional person, and cry at the drop of the hat, but I believe that work is a place of professionalism, and somehow am able to reign in all that emotion because I'm at work.  Seriously it's like I'm a different person, very private and guarded with my coworkers, and my job is very casual and comfortable, but I can't help it.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 2, 2009)

I confess  I am a slob. A huge one. I am currently in discard mode, to lessen my clutter. But my makeup drawer? The teeniest speck of dust drives me NUTS!!


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 2, 2009)

my confessions:

1.Ever since I was like 11, I wanted to convert to become a Jew, from a Catholic

2. In the winter I sleep with all windows open, under a blanket, while eating ice cream

3. My middle name is 'Blaze' but I constantly tell people it was suppose to be "Blaise" after St. Blaise, but the spelling got screwed on the birth certificate because I hate the way my mom spelled it...


----------



## hello_my_apple (Sep 4, 2009)

i procrastinate. really badly. really REALLY badly.


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 4, 2009)

i cannot use public bathrooms, unless its life or death ... who knew some people are so messy and gross 

it bugs me so much when people at school would ask to borrow a pen and never return it..


----------



## lafemmenoir (Sep 4, 2009)

I relate to you guys.


----------



## User27 (Sep 7, 2009)

****


----------



## beautifulxface (Sep 8, 2009)

My confessions:

- I have five pillows. But I always end up throwing them off throughout the night and sleeping with one.

- I also have 10 or so blankets. And I do the same as above.

- I procrastinate. Badly.

- I cannot sleep with another persons pillow. It just smells WRONG. I'd rather lay my head on a slab of concrete and sleep that way. 

- I cannot sleep on my back, only on my side or stomach. Mostly my stomach. 

- I wear jackets/sweaters in the Summer. 

- Sometimes, I don't shower everyday - out of pure laziness. But, I'm just lounging around the house. (I never go somewhere un-showered, LOL. That's just gross)

- My room is most often a mess. I only get around to cleaning it when I can't even think in it anymore. 

- I have a spending habit. And a horrible time saving money.

- I have poor time management.

- I am Obsessive Compulsive about lists. I make a bazillion 'want' lists of things I want to buy.

- I listen to Christmas music in July. (I love the Andrews Sisters Xmas Album. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

- I HATE talking on the phone. I only like to talk in person or via IM or Email with anyone. 

- I am afraid of the dark. 

- I don't cook, unless it's something I can stick in the damn microwave. LOL.

EDIT: Add on confession. 

- I am also guilty of going to Wal-Mart/Grocery store in my slippers. =(


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 8, 2009)

1.I hate girl drama. When my friends call me crying about how their man is doing the same thing they have been doing for months, it drives me crazy! Are they really surprised, because you really shouldn't be! And if they are mad at the "skank" who keeps flirting with the new guy they are dating, well guess what, chances are he is interested in her too. Especially if he doesn't give a shit that all of the PDA is happening right in front of you, so you may possibly be the skank whos hitting on someone elses "man" here. And don't even talk to me about how your "best friend" betrayed you. You met her when you were drunk 2 months ago, you should have never trusted her.

2.I hate slow walkers. I love to shop, and I love going to the mall and all of that but when people are all crowded around me and walking sooo freakin slow it makes me wish I stayed in karate class so I could roundhouse all of them over the balcony (i'm really starting to sound like a sweetheart, huh?)

Thats all for now, I will be getting back to you soon though haha


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 8, 2009)

Casadalinnis, I can totally relate. I Have had a huge deep scar on my arm and my the inside of my hand since I was 8 years old, and another on my hip. I have never ever felt comfortable with either of them and I let them hold me back from a lot of things I have always wanted to do. I've lived my life around covering them up and now it's such second nature to me that I subconsciously do it without noticing. I guess this could somewhat be a confession of my own. Anyway, I have had some surgery on my arm, and it's taking a while but feel free to PM me if you would like to talk about it.


----------

